# NFC from S3 only works properly with another S3



## jamescarnahan (Nov 30, 2011)

My wife was trying to bump me pictures to my Droid Razr HD using NFC, but as soon as my phone starts to recieve it takes me to the App store and says application not found error. I can send her things no problem but receiving on my phone always does this.


----------



## k0admunk33 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sbeam won't work with non-Samsung devices. If you want to beam things to your Moto device, turn off Sbeam and instead turn on Android Beam. I've had no trouble beaming things to my Nexus 7 that way.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Sbeam uses WiFi direct (which is actually the better way) while android beam uses the slow Bluetooth .


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

jamescarnahan said:


> My wife was trying to bump me pictures to my Droid Razr HD using NFC, but as soon as my phone starts to recieve it takes me to the App store and says application not found error. I can send her things no problem but receiving on my phone always does this.


 I'm with you on this. My friend has an s3 and we can't use bean either. Even with sbeam turned off the regular android beam doesn't work either. I make sure we both have NFC enabled and he has sbeam off and it never works. Could find any reason for it though. Oh, I have a GNEX btw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I haven't tried other makes, but I can beam, back and forth, with Gnex users.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I haven't tried other makes, but I can beam, back and forth, with Gnex users.


I second this. My fiancee has an S3 and I have a Gnex. I just beamed something to her last night and it worked fine (sbeam was on too), and she beamed me back a webpage with no issues.


----------



## skennelly (Jun 7, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I'm with you on this. My friend has an s3 and we can't use bean either. Even with sbeam turned off the regular android beam doesn't work either. I make sure we both have NFC enabled and he has sbeam off and it never works. Could find any reason for it though. Oh, I have a GNEX btw.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If either/both of you have a case on your phone, that could be the problem.


----------

